# my neighbor built a barn for his girls



## Barrod (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## dabb (Jan 10, 2008)

That's great!!! A perfect way to "hide" your girls in an urban setting


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Fantastic! "Beehive? What beehive? Oh, you mean these wild bees that set up in my yard decor here?"


----------



## knpeterson (May 18, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## natureboy (Jun 8, 2010)

looks like we realy are farmers, just with smaller livestock.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you mind if I borrow that pic? I would like to carry it with me to the bee meeting Monday night. That is neat!!!


----------



## Barrod (Jan 23, 2005)

ArkansasBK said:


> Do you mind if I borrow that pic? I would like to carry it with me to the bee meeting Monday night. That is neat!!!


sure...
I didn't ask him how much it cost him to make it. 
His next project is a church beehive. He said he has stained-glass windows and a steeple.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Nicely done.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Barrod said:


> sure...
> I didn't ask him how much it cost him to make it.
> His next project is a church beehive. He said he has stained-glass windows and a steeple.


The church will be neat also. The barn looks to be a regular telescoping top with a roof added, so it shouldn't cost but a few dollars to add roof. I bet the church will be another thing tho!


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

natureboy said:


> looks like we realy are farmers, just with smaller livestock.


And we work without little tiny miniscule sheepdogs to herd them.


----------

